# pescador (mecânica)



## Aline Villanueva

Olá,

Preciso de uma ajuda para traduzir a palavra pescador no sentido técnico, mecânico.
Abaixo envio a frase:
Sistema de drenagem do reservatório com “pescador” e purgador eletrônico opcional


Muchas gracias


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Cara Aline,
Talvez o Fórum Português-Espanhol possa ajudá-la melhor, pois encaixa bem com a sua pergunta/dúvida.
Boa sorte !


----------



## Vanda

Caso ajude alguém, aí vai uma foto do famoso, é só contar as fotos à esquerda, é a 6a.


----------



## FranParis

Conheço o sistema mas tenho um problema para traduzir o "pescador"...neste caso a peça que permite d'evacuar o excesso de água no reservatório (o ar comprimido condensa a água contida nele) graças a uma bóia que abre a torneira d'evacuação.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

FranParis said:


> Conheço o sistema mas tenho um problema para traduzir o "pescador"...neste caso a peça que permite d'evacuar o excesso de água no reservatório (o ar comprimido condensa a água contida nele) graças a uma bóia que abre a torneira d'evacuação.



A sua descrição está parecendo com o "ladrão" de caixas d'água. Será isso ?


----------



## FranParis

O ladrão é outra peça do mesmo conjunto.


----------



## Brabol

O *pescador* é uma peça automotiva. Sou péssimo nessa matéria, mas creio que sua função é "pescar" o combustível para jogá-lo no sistema de alimentação do motor, daí o nome. Na frase que a Aline coloca, não parece se tratar de um motor, mas sim do sistema de purga (drenagem) de um reservatório qualquer aonde o pescador irá "pescar" o líquido a ser purgado.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Brabol said:


> O *pescador* é uma peça automotiva. Sou péssimo nessa matéria, mas creio que sua função é "pescar" o combustível para jogá-lo no sistema de alimentação do motor, daí o nome. Na frase que a Aline coloca, não parece se tratar de um motor, mas sim do sistema de purga (drenagem) de um reservatório qualquer aonde o pescador irá "pescar" o líquido a ser purgado.



Ok, mas você teria uma idéia de como é a tradução para o espanhol, que era (é) a pergunta inicial da Aline ? Também fiquei curioso.


----------



## Brabol

Ah, é verdade. Mas não tenho a menor idéia de qual seria o termo correto. Além do que, desconfio que é o tipo da coisa cujo nome deve variar de país para país. Provavelmente em inglês não é "fisher"...


----------



## FranParis

Brabol said:


> Provavelmente em inglês não é "fisher"...


 
I bet it isn't...


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Brabol said:


> Ah, é verdade. Mas não tenho a menor idéia de qual seria o termo correto. Além do que, desconfio que é o tipo da coisa cujo nome deve variar de país para país. Provavelmente em inglês não é "fisher"...



Mas, como espanhol e português são línguas irmãs, talvez em espanhol a tradução seja "pescador", mesmo.
Algum nativo ?
RT


----------



## bolboreta

Lo siento, no sé qué significa _pescador _en contexto mecánico.


----------



## Brabol

Vanda said:


> Caso ajude alguém, aí vai uma foto do famoso, é só contar as fotos à esquerda, é a 6a.


Agora é que vi a foto, que mostra o reservatório de ar do compressor com a saída da purga da água que possa se acumular no seu interior. Tanto o pescador como o purgador eletrônico estão no interior do reservatório.

Para tentar ajudar a Aline, vamos fazer uma tradução: "Sistema de drenaje del estanque *con* recolección de líquidos y purgador electrónico opcional*es*, en local de fácil acceso para programación y mantenimiento".


----------



## eumenes

El dispositivo que se encarga de retirar el condensado que se forma por la compresión del aire es el purgador .... como en este caso el purgador está ubicado por encima del nivel del fondo del depósito es necesario usar un "pescador" en portugués o un "tubo recolector" en español...


----------



## Brabol

Brabol said:


> "Sistema de drenaje del estanque con tubo recolector y purgador electrónico opcionales, en local de fácil acceso para programación y mantenimiento".


 
Con la ayuda de Eumenes ha quedado más fácil ...


----------



## JGreco

"Pescador is a "fisherman" in Spanish
"Pescadores "fishermen".


----------

